# here we go again



## webcookie (Apr 1, 2003)

My IBS seems to be getting worse again. I'm starting to think I have serious issues with getting up in the morning that make me sick. I'm trying some different foods, again: applesauce, rice, cucumbers, milk, water, cereal. Spaghetti seems to be making me sick, just when I've discovered a restaurant that has excellent baked ziti. I'm so afraid to eat anymore. I'm worried that when I start school again next year, all my symptomes will come back harder. I've got Imodium now and that helps as far as I can tell. I also eat a spearmint starlight mint and try to relax. I'm thinking about going to the doctor again and seeing if there is anything else we can try.


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

hey there...u said u are drinking milk? could that be making things worse? because sometimes dairy products can be reallllly bad for ibs!some safe foods I have found are:ricerice milk (original, vanilla, carob-chocolate)pastawhite/sourdough/french breadangel food cakebananasapplesaucetoasttoasted white bagelsand u can always add teh other foods in small amounts.....goodluck!!!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

dairy is the most controversial ibs food, i personally wouldnt go 2 days w/o milk, whenever i have episodes, i drink a big hott glass of mooer, pasta gets me, but it goes for others...cheese is another one, it helps me, but hurts others...rice is good..really good, stay away from caffeine, high sugars, chocolate, and i find mint to be painful, but others seem to like it, STAY AWAY FROM THOSE NEW LOWFAT POTATO CHIPS. they have soy oil, and that has huge unabsorbabal molecules, and will cause intestinal problems in normal people, in an ibser, it will kill..for days!


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

HEY I HAVE IBS_D YOU SHOULD READ HEATHER'S BOOK IT TELLS YOU EVERTHING ABOUT IBS AND I SHOULD KNOW BECAUSE I READ THE WHOLE THING AND I HAD IBS FOR 6 MONTHS AND I'M ONLY 9


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey, What is heather's book?


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've had IBS for about 5 months and have found absoloutly no pattern for what triggers it. Half the foods i eat one day will be fine and the next day they'll send me into a major attack. it makes it very hard. The only thing that i know sets me of every time is (typically) chocolate


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

To martinigirlWith the safe foods suggestions you list didn't you find you gain weight? Those suggestions are from Heather's Eating for IBS. I followed her suggestions and gained 15 lbs in 2 months. Also look at the list rice,Pasta, white/ bread, etc. white bagels, angel food cake, toast? all made from refined white flour with no nutritional value whatsoever. High in carbs, sugars and starches. According to my primary care physician, a too high starch/card diet can caues diabetes. The carbs and starches are all converted into sugars. Stay away from unrefined foods.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Webcookie,


> quote:Spaghetti seems to be making me sick


 This part of what you said really stuck out at me. Have you been tested for celiac disease or at least to see if you are gluten-intolerant? If not, I would suggest you look into it just to make sure you don't have it. Some people with celiac disease and those who are gluten-intolerant experience many problems when eating wheat (this is in bread, cereal, baked goods, pasta, pizza, liccorice, some soy sauces, some meat marinades, and many more things), rye, oats, and barley. Some people experiment and give up glutens and see how they react. If you want to get tested, then do NOT give these up or it could and most likely will skew the results. If it is not glutens, there are other foods you could experiment with (very low carb, low fat, increased fiber, very low fructose, no sugar substitutes, low sugar, ect. and a combination of them), but it will take time. I also suggest you keep a food diary and note symptoms/reactions. This would be a useful tool to take to the doctor. Take care.


----------

